# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Shkence urime ditelindja :)

## hot_prinz

Shkence i bofsh edhe 100 vjet.  :buzeqeshje: 
Shkence nese te thote Watti, se ka dashte me ta hape temen para meje, mos i beso.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Watt

Urimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee oj Kralice  :princi:  Bash kisha desht me e hap une porten e ksaj teme amo forumi nuk me lente


qe ky princi nxehte kinse verte vete u kujtu  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Urime e gëzuar e dneruar, i pritshit m gëzime edhe shumë të tjera bashkë me të dashurit...
Paqit shëndet, fat, suksese e lumturi pa kufi...*

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

:Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Lulja3:

----------

Arvima (30-09-2013),Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ooooooo moj ti koke rrit edhe per pak qysh po e shoh urime u beffsh 105 vjece :P

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## broken_smile

edhe 100 Shkenca  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Nete

Urime edhe 100 tjera Shkenca,lumturi te pafund prane me te dashurve te zemres :Lulja3:

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Arvima

Edhe nje torte per Shkencen  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## B@Ne

*100 Vite Te Lumtura Festofsh e dashur*

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

edhe 100 shkenca,

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Shkenca

> Shkence i bofsh edhe 100 vjet. 
> Shkence nese te thote Watti, se ka dashte me ta hape temen para meje, mos i beso.


Shihe pa njehere kush eshte kujtuar i pari per mua?!  :buzeqeshje: 
flm hot, te pershendes...

----------


## Shkenca

> Urimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee oj Kralice  Bash kisha desht me e hap une porten e ksaj teme amo forumi nuk me lente
> 
> 
> qe ky princi nxehte kinse verte vete u kujtu


kend te besoj une tani? hahaha
rrofsh Watt (Kral) , uroj qe edhe ty jeta te te sjelle cdo te mire

----------


## Shkenca

> *Urime e gëzuar e dneruar, i pritshit m gëzime edhe shumë të tjera bashkë me të dashurit...
> Paqit shëndet, fat, suksese e lumturi pa kufi...*


Ju Faleminderit z.Agim, e mira ju shoqerofte edhe juve kudo




> 


Xhane, si xhevahir te kam ty...shume flm

----------


## Shkenca

> Ooooooo moj ti koke rrit edhe per pak qysh po e shoh urime u beffsh 105 vjece :P


une lere qe jam rrit, por dhe jam plak lexues  :ngerdheshje: 
flm per urimin...sa keq, fillova te ngjitem kah te 30-tat..





> edhe 100 Shkenca


broken, flm shume bukuroshe...






> Urime edhe 100 tjera Shkenca,lumturi te pafund prane me te dashurve te zemres:


rrofsh Nete, lumturia qofte edhe me ty...





> Edhe nje torte per Shkencen 
> 
> ]


Arvi, une e ti nje dite paskemi ne mes  :buzeqeshje:  plus dhe disa vite ...flm shume per urimet, u gezofsh cdohere...

----------


## Shkenca

> *100 Vite Te Lumtura Festofsh e dashur*


Merci Bane  :Lulja3:  uroj qe harmonia te jete edhe me ty ne cdo sfere te jetes





> edhe 100 shkenca,


flm xhuxhu...te pershendes

----------


## Archon

Gezuar,edhe 100 vite te lumtura....

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Shkenca

> Gezuar,edhe 100 vite te lumtura....


Flm archon...te mira pac cdohere ne jete...

----------


## AlbaneZ

Urime Shkenca,edhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Çaushi

*Shkenca! 
Me fat e urime ditelindja edhe per shume e shume mote.....gezuar!*

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------


## Shtegtarja

Urime ditëlindjen Yllo, i festofsh edhe 100 tjera të lumtura dhe me të gjitha të mirat e kësaj bote!

----------

Shkenca (01-10-2013)

----------

